# Train Service Attendant



## free2riderails (Mar 21, 2011)

HI All:

I would like to become a Train Service Attendant with Amtrak. Any info would be greatly appreciated. What is the starting salary for Service Attendant? Also, are there any other jobs I may want to consider before I apply.

I am a newbie at all of this.

Thanks,

Jeff.


----------



## free2riderails (Mar 21, 2011)

WHERE WAS MY POST MOVED TO??


----------



## AlanB (Mar 21, 2011)

To the Amtrak Rail Discussion forum.


----------



## TVRM610 (Mar 21, 2011)

Other members have first hand experience but I can tell you that I have personally applied for just this position, as well as others (station agent, LSA) and have never heard anything back over the years. I have talked to current Amtrak employees, and many of them said they had the exact same experience, but one day, years later, someone called. It seems Amtrak has a very low turnover rate, and they have a long list of interested and qualified applicants.

Also, where do you live? and are you willing to relocate? Train Attendants only work out of a very few number of cities.

New York, Washington DC, Chicago, New Orleans, Miami, Los Angeles. I'm sure I'm missing a few random ones, I know there are attendants for the Carolinian out of Raleigh for example.


----------



## tallguy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Jeff,

When I applied for the DC crew base for the CL run, there were apparently 200 applicants for a total of 15 new SA/TA/FS positions. I was hired and trained in all three crafts. I was on the extra-board for a total of three months, but now have a regular. (three days on/three days off for a regular versus 3 days on/UP to 2 days off for extra-board). Keep in mind that all "regular" jobs are "bid" upon twice a year, and they are granted based on seniority. Salaries for SA/TA are slightly lower than for FS. 17ish versus 18ish. SA/TA meaning Coach Attendant, Sleeper Attendant, Service Attendant (waiter-ess) in dining car. FS meaning Food Specialist assisting Chef and taking over his duties if he/she should become ill enroute.

Its a lot of time away from home but you meet a lot of new people and have some great (and not-so-great) experiences. This job is all about what you put into it and treating people how you would like to be treated. I love talking to and helping "newbie" customers to Amtrak, because, in general, they "convert" to Amtrak from driving or flying after their first trip!

Don't get me wrong though, its not an easy job. It IS physically exhausting for my three days on, but I generally recoop in a day or so, get all of my running around done etc, then I'm back on duty.


----------



## TraneMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I was going to bring this up..

So with me being in SE Mn, I can't start/end my shift say Red Wing (RDW) if I was to work for Amtrak?


----------



## haolerider (Mar 22, 2011)

TraneMan said:


> I was going to bring this up..
> 
> So with me being in SE Mn, I can't start/end my shift say Red Wing (RDW) if I was to work for Amtrak?


No,Red Wing is not the beginning or end of any route. You begin in whatever crew base you are assigned - primarily the origin/destinatino of long distance trains - if you are applying for an on-board position. On-board staff work the entire route of the train on long distance trains - unlike the operating crews (engines/conductors/asst.conductors).


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 22, 2011)

haolerider said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to bring this up..
> ...


Most LD trains have the OBS crew base only at one end, and the crews work a round trip from their crew base, then back.

IIRC, most of the OBS crew on the Empire Builder is based out of Seattle. The Portland cars are based out of Chicago, though, I think.

The California Zephyr is based out of Chicago, The Southwest Chief, Coast Starlight out of Los Angeles, and I think the Sunset is OBS crewed out of LA as well, but the Texas Eagle is based out of Chicago.


----------



## Bierboy (Mar 22, 2011)

zephyr17 said:


> IIRC, most of the OBS crew on the Empire Builder is based out of Seattle...


I know this for a fact since we just rode the EB round trip between CHI and SEA. Both crews said they were based in Seattle...


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 22, 2011)

You can find a list of job openings here....click start to see all jobs.... https://careers.amtr...ed3449ec2a8a7f0


----------



## free2riderails (Mar 22, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE INFO!! MUCH APPRECIATED. DO YOU KNOW THE STARTING SALARY FOR CABIN/SERVICE ATTENDANT??



> When I applied for the DC crew base for the CL run, there were apparently 200 applicants for a total of 15 new SA/TA/FS positions. I was hired and trained in all three crafts. I was on the extra-board for a total of three months, but now have a regular. (three days on/three days off for a regular versus 3 days on/UP to 2 days off for extra-board). Keep in mind that all "regular" jobs are "bid" upon twice a year, and they are granted based on seniority. Salaries for SA/TA are slightly lower than for FS. 17ish versus 18ish. SA/TA meaning Coach Attendant, Sleeper Attendant, Service Attendant (waiter-ess) in dining car. FS meaning Food Specialist assisting Chef and taking over his duties if he/she should become ill enroute.
> Its a lot of time away from home but you meet a lot of new people and have some great (and not-so-great) experiences. This job is all about what you put into it and treating people how you would like to be treated. I love talking to and helping "newbie" customers to Amtrak, because, in general, they "convert" to Amtrak from driving or flying after their first trip!
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, its not an easy job. It IS physically exhausting for my three days on, but I generally recoop in a day or so, get all of my running around done etc, then I'm back on duty.


----------



## amamba (Mar 22, 2011)

The SWC crew told me that they are based out of LA.


----------



## guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Starting salary for TA/SA job is about 17 dollars/hour (not counting tips).


----------



## TraneMan (Mar 23, 2011)

Tumbleweed said:


> You can find a list of job openings here....click start to see all jobs.... https://careers.amtr...ed3449ec2a8a7f0


Thanks for the link... Where in the world do I find the TSA under??


----------



## IceCreamTruck (May 14, 2011)

I am a flight attendant thinking about applying. FA's are paid only for flight hour that we are up in the air. Is the train the same way? Are you only paid while the train is moving or are you paid for every hour that you are on shift?


----------



## railiner (May 14, 2011)

TraneMan said:


> I was going to bring this up..
> 
> So with me being in SE Mn, I can't start/end my shift say Red Wing (RDW) if I was to work for Amtrak?


Many of On Board Staff working the long distance trains commute a very long distance. For example, they will ride from home in NOL to CHI to work a round trip on the Zephyr, and then commute back to NOL. The time off between long haul trips is long enough to allow this. Once they have enough seniority to work a NOL based trip, they will probably do so. The smaller the crew base, the more seniority it takes usually to hold a regular assignment. The long haul jobs are best probably if you're a single person. Not good for families. If you have a family, being an LSA on a NYP WAS turnaround, where you're home every night is probably the best job.

For those that commute those long routes, they may not go home after every trip, but share with several others in a "crash pad" at their base city. Similar to what many airline employees do.


----------



## Train2104 (May 14, 2011)

What does an SCA do all day anyway? I know they have to put up and down the beds, maintain the coffeemaker/shower/bathroom, and turn around rooms for new passengers, but that still leaves them with lots of time on their hands. Is there a duty that I'm not aware of?


----------



## amamba (May 14, 2011)

When I was the CS, my SCA was kept pretty busy bringing food to sleeper car pax during meal times. There seemed to be a bunch of people in my car that wanted the food brought to them.


----------



## AlanB (May 14, 2011)

Train2104 said:


> What does an SCA do all day anyway? I know they have to put up and down the beds, maintain the coffeemaker/shower/bathroom, and turn around rooms for new passengers, but that still leaves them with lots of time on their hands. Is there a duty that I'm not aware of?


They are responsible for opening the door at stops, ensuring that passengers get off at the correct stop, doing the meet & greet which includes instructing people about the things in their room, bringing meals to those who request it and clearing the same, emptying the garbage, watering the car if there are no station personnel to do it, changing the linens prior to the end of the trip and any time a room turns over during the trip, getting ice, delivering newspapers, refilling the coffee/juices/water etc, assisting with luggage if requested (the better ones offer even if you don't ask), and the safety of all passengers in their car.

Plus they still have to eat, visit the restrooms from time to time, sleep a few hours, and on some runs they even have to help with the wine tastings. I've also seen a few help out in the dining car on very full trains.


----------



## Jiy Holder (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was interesting in the LSA position, and I wanted to know what is training like and how long is training?


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 10, 2011)

zephyr17 said:


> haolerider said:
> 
> 
> > TraneMan said:
> ...


Seattle is a crew base for the Cascades as well a Seattle cars on the Builder.


----------



## OBS (Nov 10, 2011)

Jiy Holder said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was interesting in the LSA position, and I wanted to know what is training like and how long is training?


You will spend approximately 2 weeks in classroom training and then the next 2-4 weeks making training trips where you work in conjunction with a regularly assigned LSA on a variety of different trains and positions, ie Cafe car, First Class in charge, FC assist, Dining Car Steward (in charge), etc.


----------



## Timote Tuivaiti (Dec 5, 2011)

Does that means its better to apply as early as possible so they can call me next year. because of the long list..


----------



## amazing (Mar 8, 2012)

IceCreamTruck said:


> I am a flight attendant thinking about applying. FA's are paid only for flight hour that we are up in the air. Is the train the same way? Are you only paid while the train is moving or are you paid for every hour that you are on shift?


wow, i always thought that going from airlines to the trains was taking a step backwards.


----------



## Jomarys Javier (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was interesting in the Train service attendant, and I wanted to know what is training like and how long is training?


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 10, 2012)

I think that the first basic qualification of any job requiring at least a high school diploma is the basic skill of observation. Namely looking to see that a question was answered three posts ago...


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 10, 2012)

amazing said:


> IceCreamTruck said:
> 
> 
> > I am a flight attendant thinking about applying. FA's are paid only for flight hour that we are up in the air. Is the train the same way? Are you only paid while the train is moving or are you paid for every hour that you are on shift?
> ...


I would venture to say that the average flight attendant starts at a much lower wage than Amtrak. Remember that Amtrak wages are decendants of some very powerful railroad unions. The benefits for the flying attendants are probably more desireable with regards to flight benefits - particularly international airlines.


----------



## OBS (Jul 12, 2012)

Jomarys Javier said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was interesting in the Train service attendant, and I wanted to know what is training like and how long is training?


You will have approx. 2-3 weeks of classroom training, And then will spend 3-4 weeks making student trips where you work with different crew members so you learn the job, the train etc.


----------



## Zappin (Aug 22, 2012)

So I'm also an airline flight attendant wondering how the train attendants are paid? Is it based on per hour of being on duty? Or like us, somehow, where we are only paid when the aircraft door is closed? (flight attendants are not being paid when their aircraft is boarding or when they need to move from one flight to the other) Is there like a crew car for the crew members to stay in when they are off duty? And how long are you on duty for at a time?


----------



## slimchipley (Aug 23, 2012)

I know that, 48/49 has crews in both NYC and CHI (one horrible and one outstanding, care to guess?). I'd guess that similar arrangements are in place on trains with one overnight, with a possible exception of 21/22, 58/59 being as it is NOL, CHI, SAN.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 23, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> I think that the first basic qualification of any job requiring at least a high school diploma is the basic skill of observation. Namely looking to see that a question was answered three posts ago...


Absolutely. Proper command of the English language would also be a great start. -_-

I remember landing my first job and having my boss tell me that my smile got me the job, if you can believe that. :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 23, 2012)

slimchipley said:


> I know that, 48/49 has crews in both NYC and CHI (one horrible and one outstanding, care to guess?). I'd guess that similar arrangements are in place on trains with one overnight, with a possible exception of 21/22, 58/59 being as it is NOL, CHI, SAN.


*I would say that Tom Fininigan is the outstanding SCA on the Lake Shore Limited!!*

*Tom is usually in the 12 car. Sharon if often in the 11 car and has good cookies in her room.*


----------



## Guest lsa (Aug 24, 2012)

LA crew base has :

All surfer liners

14/11

2/1 & part of 421/422

3/4


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 24, 2012)

Zappin said:


> So I'm also an airline flight attendant wondering how the train attendants are paid? Is it based on per hour of being on duty? Or like us, somehow, where we are only paid when the aircraft door is closed? (flight attendants are not being paid when their aircraft is boarding or when they need to move from one flight to the other) Is there like a crew car for the crew members to stay in when they are off duty? And how long are you on duty for at a time?


As far as I know -- and I'm not an Amtrak sleeping car attendant -- they work the whole run -- may be anywhere from 12 to 50 hours - trains are slow compared to air -- get guaranteed sleeping hours from 2200 to 0600 but some must wake for trains stops.

On the big Long Distance trains they have a crew car to sleep in, otherwise they get a small sleeping compartment like the pax do .

And free meals.

The long-distance AMTK runs with sleeping cars anywhere from 12 to about 60 hours on board.

As I understand it - tips are welcome -- unlike airlines.

Pay is roughly comparable -- better than the low ball markets for McDonalds or Starbucks - and slightly less than what they pay the pilots on the connecting routes.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 24, 2012)

NW cannonball said:


> -- get guaranteed sleeping hours from 2200 to 0600 but some must wake for trains stops.


The OBS crew is guaranteed 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep, nothing more. There is no such guarantee that they get to sleep from 10 PM to 6 AM, even if they have to get up to open the door at a stop along the way. Heck even the dining car crew typically doesn't get to their rooms prior to 23:00 and they're probably up between 5:00 to 5:30 to start getting ready to open the diner. The LSA in the cafe car is there until at least 11:00 PM and has to be back in the morning to open up at 6:00 AM.


----------



## Guest lsa (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes my report time in diner is

Day 2: 545 am to 10pm (cdt)

Day3 :545 am until arrival into nol

Day4:730 am ( we do not serve breakfast)until 10pm

Day5 545am to 10 (local time)

Day 6 : 4 am to 535 arrival time into LA


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 25, 2012)

Guest lsa said:


> Yes my report time in diner is
> 
> Day 2: 545 am to 10pm (cdt)
> 
> ...


:hi: Most of we Regular Riders know how hard the OBS works, I always appreciate yall's work and show it by tipping for Good and Friendly Service! Lots of folks put down the Sunset Ltd. but I've had nothing but good trips to/from NOL!

Edited for Correct LD Train! Thanks Alan!!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 25, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Guest lsa said:
> 
> 
> > Day 6 : 4 am to 535 arrival time into LA
> ...


Um, Jim, the City of New Orleans doesn't run to LA. :unsure:


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 26, 2012)

AlanB said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Guest lsa said:
> ...


But the On Board Crew may very well be scheduled from the CONO to the SL for their weekly assigned shift


----------



## OBS (Aug 26, 2012)

NW cannonball said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


That is not correct. The CONO is staffed out of NOL, while the SL is staffed out of LA.


----------

